# Treatment abroad chat Friday at 7pm with emmaboo73



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope to see you there...


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

In now - anyone fancy a natter??


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in


----------

